# what breed?



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

This pretty hen is 5 months old. She does not lay yet. I have no idea what breed she is. I have two roosters of the same breed. I will try and get pics of them. My daughter was trying to hold her for the pics but she sat on her head instead.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Silver Spangled Hamburg. Can't see her comb but all else says SS Hamburg.


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's one of the roos. Thanks for the info!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gosh are they pretty!!!


----------



## CKMatthews (Oct 15, 2013)

Maybe hamburg?


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

It looks like a Hamburg to me.  Very pretty BTW.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Silver Spangled Hamburg. Can't see her comb but all else says SS Hamburg.


I've gotta agree with robin here too


----------

